# Meta HT AM 650b



## Dustin196 (4. April 2015)

Habe in der Suche leider nichts wirklich brauchbares gefunden. 
Will mir das besagt Rad bei Commencal bestellen aber bin mir bei der Größe sehr unschlüssig. 
Bin 1,89 mit ner Sl von 88. 
Überlege ob es ein L oder Xl Rahmen werden soll. 
Möchte das Rad als eins für alles nutzen. Fürs reine bergab fahren ist sicherlich das L besser aber es sollte noch gut Tourentauglich sein und da wäre das Xl wohl besser. 
Jemand der mir mit Erfahrung weiterhelfen könnte?
Leider kann man die Räder nicht Probefahren.


----------



## holgersen (4. April 2015)

Ich bin 187 cm mit 85 cm Schrittlänge und habe (u. a.) ein 650b Meta HT AM in Large. Ist zwar ein 2014er Modell, aber die Geos sind ja gleich. Allerdings sind die Geoangaben auf der Webseite mit Vorsicht zu geniessen, da stimmen einige Sachen nicht.

Das 650b Meta ist ziemlich kurz bzgl. des eTT, das 2014er ist mit 615 mm angegeben, das fühlt sich aber deutlich kompakter an. Beim 2015er Rahmen hat das L eine eTT von 605 mm – das passt schon eher und würde meine gefühlte Diskrepanz erklären.

Als ein Bike für alles finde ich das Meta AM nicht so gut geeignet, das ist schon ein ziemlicher Bergab-Bolzen: kompakte Geo, 140 mm oder mehr Federweg, recht schwerer Rahmen (gewogen 2.170 Gramm mit Schaltauge ohne alles). Ein XL-Rahmen macht das nicht besser, sondern verzerrt das Gesamtbild meiner Meinung nach nur.

Was genau willst Du denn damit fahren?

Ich persönlich würde bei unserer Körpergrösse eher über ein 29" Meta nachdenken (Meta HT Trail 29", ist recht neu), wenn ich nur ein Bike haben kann: Das kann man mit 120 mm vorne fahren (habe bei Commencal nachgefragt), es hat eine Leitungführung für eine Dropperstütze und die 29" Laufräder planieren sowieso besser als die 650b Rundlinge. Mit 440 mm Kettenstreben ist es auch einigermassen wendig, 435 mm wären besser…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dustin196 (4. April 2015)

Erstmal danke für die Info. 
Denke es wird eher ein xl Rahmen. 
Das Ht Trail sieht gut aus aber die Ausstattung ist ja nicht wirklich was brauchbares. Da müsste man zu viel tauschen was dann den Preis wieder extrem nach oben treibt. 
Ich hab mein 29 er Fully wieder verkauft weil ich mich auf den kleiner Laufrädern einfach wohler fühle. 
Meine haupt Anforderung liegt ganz klar Berg ab. 
Ich will mit dem Rad auch mal lockere Touren so um die 30 km fahren und das denke ich ist locker machbar. Paar Mal im Jahr dann noch in den Bikepark. 
Bremsen und Antrieb werden getauscht da ich die noch hier liegen habe. 
Gabel würde ich später evtl auf was leichteres wechseln aber das hat Zeit. 
Bin kein geschwindigkeits Fahrer. Eher ne gemütlicher Berg auf Schnecke die Berg ab zum Hasen wird


----------



## holgersen (4. April 2015)

Achso, Du willst komplett. Ich bin vom Aufbau ausgegangen - da wäre die Ausstattung ja egal, weil nicht vorhanden. 

Was hattest Du für ein 29" Fully? Die sind mit ihren 450 mm Kettenstreben nun wirklich Monstertrucks. Gibt ja nicht viele mit kurzen Kettenstreben.


----------



## Dustin196 (5. April 2015)

Hatte ein Conway Q-MF829. 
War eigtl kein schlechtes Rad aber mir zu träge. Liegt wohl dran weil es ein Marathon Fully ist. 
Oder meinst du das sich die Geo vom HT Trail extrem bemerkbar macht , das es sich trotz der 29 er Laufräder agiler fahren lässt?
Lasse mich da ja gerne eines besseren belehren da ich kein 29er mit ähnlicher Geo gefahren bin. 
Hab mich da nochmal was schlau gelesen und gebe dir da schon recht das ein 29 mehr Sinn machen würde. 

Früher war doch alles einfacher 26" und gut is


----------



## holgersen (5. April 2015)

Aua, sowas habe ich noch nie gesehen, das Conway ist wohl aus den Anfangsjahren der Twentyniner 

Die Kettenstreben sind sage und schreibe *470* (!!!) mm lang. Das Ding ist nun wirklich überhaupt keine Referenz, sondern eher ein Beispiel, wie man es nicht macht. Die üblichen KS-Längen für Fullies liegen heute bei ~450 mm, vereinzelt hat man < 440 mm.

Das Meta Trail 29" hat 440 mm, das sind satte 3 cm weniger als Dein altes Conway. So verquer wie die Geo von dem Conway halte ich Deinen Plan, das Meta AM als Tourenrad eine Grösse grösser zu kaufen.

Ich denke, dass ich mich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehne, wenn ich behaupte, dass sich das Meta Trail gut/agil fahren lassen wird, die Geodaten sehen völlig ok aus. Der BB Drop hat 60 mm, damit sitzt Du gut "im" Bike, der Radstand ist deutlich kürzer als beim Conway und die Kettenstreben hatten wir schon. Dazu kommt eine gute Spreizung zwischen Lenk- und Sitzwinkel für gut Berhoch und Bergrunter.

Ich würde das Meta 29 mit 120 mm nehmen, es sei denn, ich würde fast nur Spitzkehren fahren/umsetzen…


----------



## Dustin196 (6. April 2015)

Ich denke mit einem bike für alles wird das nichts
Da ich auf jeden Fall ein Bike fürs grobe haben möchte werde ich das HT AM 650b in xl bestellen. 
Dazu dann noch ein tourentaugliches 29er. Da tendiere ich sehr zum HT Trail was dann in nächster Zeit noch folgt. 
Dank dir auf jeden Fall. Hast mir sehr weitergeholfen. 
Sobald das Bike hier ist werde ich natürlich berichten


----------



## Dustin196 (6. April 2015)

Kannst du mir evtl ein Bild von der Seite von deinem bike machen?
Mich würde noch interessieren ob das oberrohr bei dem l Rahmen weit abfällt oder eher wie ein onone aussieht.
Das Auge muss ja auch glücklich sein


----------



## holgersen (7. April 2015)

Wenn mein neuer LRS da ist, kann ich das gerne machen. Der ist im Moment in Arbeit und wird hoffentlich spätestens nächste Woche hier sein. Ich hoffe, das reicht Dir?

Das OR ist aber in jedem Fall stark gesloped.

Das mit unterschiedlichen Bikes ist auf jeden Fall eine gute Idee


----------



## Dustin196 (9. April 2015)

Hi. 
Klar reicht locker. 
Hab meine Wahl nochmal geändert und eben das HT Trail 29 geordert
Bremse kommt direkt ne andere drauf und dann wird getestet


----------



## Dustin196 (14. April 2015)

Da ist das gute Stück. 
Bin eben mal ne kurze Runde gefahren.
Hab bis jetzt nur die Reifen gewechselt und muss sagen das ich sehr positiv überrascht bin. Läuft richtig gut. 
Jetzt werden nach und nach die Teile getauscht. Morgen erstmal nur die Bremse und der Rest kommt mit der Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aldar (16. April 2015)

Dustin196 schrieb:


> Da ist das gute Stück.


darf ich fragen für welche größe du dich entschieden hast? Das 29er trail habe ich auch unter beobachtung


----------



## Dustin196 (16. April 2015)

Ich habe mir für Größe L entschieden.
Passt für mich perfekt. Lang genug um gemütliche Touren zu fahren aber sehr wendig um auch genug Spaß damit zu haben. 
Ist ein gutes Allrounde bike.


----------



## holgersen (19. April 2015)

Hi,

freut mich, dass es soweit passt 

Mein LRS kommt nächste Woche für's 650b Meta. Ich hoffe, dass das Bike dann am WE steht, dann tu ich hier nochmal ein Foto von der Seite rein


----------



## xrated (17. Mai 2015)

Ist der 2015er Rahmen nicht etwas kurz geraten? 585mm bei M, da bräuchte man ja eigentlich 50mm Vorbau. Oder klettert das mit 35mm auch noch gut? Mit 1,76 wäre ich ja am oberen Ende.

Lässt sich mit Direct Mount auch 36/26 fahren? Umwerfer gibts ja nur von SRAM und der ist für 36/22 oder 34/22 vorgesehen.

Und wie hoch kommt eigentlich das Tretlager?


----------



## Danimal (3. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gerade mein 2014er Meta AM HT Crmo bekommen, in Größe L. Ich bin 1,89m groß und habe auch ziemlich lange Beine. Das Rad passt mir gut - ich sitze darauf etwas gestreckter, als auf meinem Freerider aber deutlich aufrechter als auf der CC-Feile. Also genau richtig.


----------



## Akira (14. Dezember 2015)

Ich überlege welche Größe zu mir passt bin 182cm mit 86,5cm Schrittlänge. Mein Fully in L( Oberrohr 596 Sitzrohr 470) liegt geometriemäßig genau zwischen M und L vom Commencial Meta HT Trail 29

Irgendwelche tipps?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holgersen (17. Dezember 2015)

Ein Bekannter hat auch ~182 cm (ich habe 187 cm). Er wollte erst M, ist aber dann meinen L gefahren und hat sich dann auch einen in L bestellt. Die Dinger sind echt kurz, nimm L.


----------



## Gambler92 (19. April 2016)

Abend miteinander
Bin auf der suche  nach einem allmountain.
Bin auf das commencal meta ht am essential rock shox 2016 gestoßen. 
Wollte fragen ob jemand erfahrungen damit hat? Habe vor damit touren zu fahren auch über stock und stein. Aufjedenfall auch viel berg auf.
Habe noch ein downhiller also sollte es ehrer das tourenbike sein
Mein bruder hat das scott genius 950, finde ich eig. Auch ganz geil allerdings würde ich mir das dann in 27,5 kaufen. Was haltet ihr davon? Kann man diese zwei irgendwie vergleichen?


----------



## Thiel (26. April 2016)

Nein, offensichtlich nicht möglich


----------



## Gambler92 (27. April 2016)

Zu welchem fahrrad würdest du mir raten? Kann man mit dem commencal touren und berge fahren? 
Von den komponenten gefällt mir das commencal klar besser. Was mir am scott gefällt ist, das es ein fully ist.


----------



## sued893 (28. April 2016)

Das Meta ht ist eher ein bergab Rad . Touren gehen auch wenn der hauptfokus allerdings auf bergauf liegt würde ich was anderes empfehlen.  

Baut man noch procore ein wird es auch ein bisschen komfortabler. 

Bei commencal kaufen würde ich es allerdings nicht. Die Komponenten und der aufgerufene Preis stimmen nicht finde ich. 

Wenn du noch irgendwas im Keller hast bau dir lieber eins zusammen. 330 für den Rahmen finde ich okay. 

Schau dir ggf mal das transalp Summit Rider an


----------



## Gambler92 (30. April 2016)

Schade es hat mir so sehr gefallen.
Dankeschön für die antwort und die infos ;-)


----------



## Pakalolo (5. Dezember 2016)

Hat denn schon mal jemand 26 Zoll Laufräder im Meta HT AM gefahren? Ich überlege mir den Rahmen aufzubauen und da ich noch eine super 26 Zoll LRS habe, diesen zu verwenden. Wenn die Geo Tabelle stimmt, dann hat das Bike eine Trelagerhöhe von etwa 337mm. Wenn ich ne 160er Gabel fahre und dafür 26 Zoll mit dicken Schlappen (Magic Mary), dann komm ich auf etwa 325mm. In der Theorie noch ganz passabel.
Was meint ihr dazu? Oder noch besser: Erfahrungen aus der Praxis.
Danke


----------



## sued893 (5. Dezember 2016)

Geht mache es selber ich rate aber zu einer 170 er kurbel


----------



## Pakalolo (5. Dezember 2016)

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Haste da vielleicht ein Foto ?


----------



## Pakalolo (18. Dezember 2016)

Gestern 26 Zoll getestet, funktioniert einwandfrei. Rad wirkt ne Nummer kleiner, aber fährt sich sehr gut.
Die originalen Ride Alpha 27,5 Laufräder stehen zum Verkauf. Wenn jemand Interesse hat, bitte PN. 
Weiß jemand, ob die hintere Nabe von Schnellspanner auf 142x12 umrüstbar ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat_junkie (5. September 2017)

Ist ein xl Rahmen von 2014 bei einer Größe  von 1.96 zu klein? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## sued893 (5. September 2017)

ich bin 1.98 ist geht ist aber grenzwertig. kommt bisschen drauf an was du machen magst. 

jetzt würde ich eher zu nem mondraker Vantage greifen.


----------



## beat_junkie (5. September 2017)

Ich wollte damit kleine Touren bzw meine feierabendrunden fahren. 30 km ca.


----------



## 2ndframe (1. Oktober 2017)

Bei 178 / 83er Schrittlänge -- M oder L?
Laut Website habe ich die Qual er Wahl. Fahre noch ein Reign 2016 (bin also lang gewohnt), die Frage wäre, ob L noch verspielt genug wäre? Such ein verspielteres Biker als Gegenstück zum Reign als HT...


----------



## BockAufBiken (7. Oktober 2017)

Fährt hier jemand das Meta HT 2016 mit einer 160mm Lyrik oder Yari? Commencal gibt als max. Gabeleinbauhöhe 544mm an. Das Rad wird aber ja mit Lyrik / Yari 160mm verkauft und die hat eine Einbauhöhe von 552mm. 
Würde da jetzt mal auf die Angabe von den 544mm max. sch... und ne 160er Gabel verbauen. Oder spricht das was gegen?


----------



## 2ndframe (7. Oktober 2017)

Habe ich auch aktuell gesehen und gehe genau wie du vor. Habe mir hier eine günstige suntour AION geschossen und denke das geht problemlos. Wenn Commencal selbst auch eine Yari verbaut, sollte da nichts gegen sprechen


----------



## 2ndframe (9. Oktober 2017)

Weiß jemand die Standard- gabelschaftlänge des Meta HT?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (5. Mai 2020)

Mal den Thread aus der Versenkung holen 

Da ich mir die Tage ein gebrauchtes und gut erhaltenes 2017 Meta AM HT Essential geholt habe... Brauch ich spezielles Werkzeug um die Leitung der Sattelstütze im Rahmen zu verlegen oder sind da Führungen intern verbaut?

Ohne Vario Stütze geht ja Mal garnicht... 

Gruß

Ralph


----------

